

Can Minecraft teach kids how to code? - abdelazer
http://blog.safariflow.com/2014/01/14/can-minecraft-teach-kids-how-to-code/

======
bsamuels
The thing I find stunning about Minecraft is how you can learn about redstone
wire and all of gates/flipflops/howtouse/etc and none of it actually feels
like learning. Another game that teaches you to code without it feeling like
learning is Garry's Mod's Wiremod, which lets you write a program that can
manipulate the game world or other wired components.

I can't help but wonder if the formula behind these games is reusable. Imagine
if large swaths of technical knowledge could be taught through a creative game
like Minecraft/Gmod. Another amazing part of this formula is that it imparts
the "Builder's High", an experience that may be completely foreign to
children/adolescents, and could completely change how they feel about the
creative and engineering process. There's a lot to be learned from the
Minecraft formula, I hope there's game devs out there who recognize it and are
willing to build on it.

~~~
wlievens
There is another well-known game/tool that has had this effect for decennia:
LEGO

------
casual_slacker
I always wanted to take it one step further, that is a "robot" item in-game
which can be programmed using logo-like instructions. Mostly I just want to
automate the tedius process of mining (why do I even play this game?) but it
could also be great for teaching.

~~~
abrookins
In Notch's new space game ox10c you'll be able to write assembly programs for
the DCPU-16 ship computer (spec at
[http://dcpu.com/dcpu-16/](http://dcpu.com/dcpu-16/)). The game's release date
will mark the end of most programmers' productive careers.

~~~
rickenharp
Unfortunately, 0x10c has been indefinitely shelved:
[http://www.geek.com/games/notch-indefintely-shelves-
mojangs-...](http://www.geek.com/games/notch-indefintely-shelves-mojangs-
space-game-0x10c-1565266/)

------
Oculus
I've had quite a few younger friends ask me for help with Java so they could
program plugins for Minecraft.

------
politician
It _would_ be great, if they had a decent plugin model that permitted use of
an accessible language.

